# Posters I wish would come back.



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2011)

Paul, Marc, MRGisEvil, and Koreshot. And Loafer89 had good trip reports.

These guys (and gal) provided a lot more entertainment than GSS ever did.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2011)

David Metsky as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2011)

hardline

powderfreak


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> hardline



I have a feeling Hardline is doing hard time somewhere ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Paul, Marc, MRGisEvil, and Koreshot. And Loafer89 had good trip reports.
> 
> These guys (and gal) provided a lot more entertainment than GSS ever did.



I agree with all of these and that they were more entertaining....

What about that snowman guy, he really cracked me up :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like these posters:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2011)

Add sledhaulingmedic to the list.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 14, 2011)

As well as Brownsville Brooklyn and Groundskeeper Willie


----------



## Nick (Jun 14, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> David Metsky as well.



Yeah I barely got to know him, seemed like a cool dude. 8)


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I have a feeling Hardline is doing hard time somewhere ...


+1


----------



## powhunter (Jun 14, 2011)

What happened to Paul??  Seemed like a cool guy..Caught a good buzz with him a few years back at Biverts BD party

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2011)

powhunter said:


> What happened to Paul??  Seemed like a cool guy..Caught a good buzz with him a few years back at Biverts BD party
> 
> steveo



Was at his 40th B-day party the other week, it's all down hill for him now.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 14, 2011)

JD.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 14, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> powderfreak



+1 - He had great reports from Stowe.  Dropped off after the season ending kneww injury two seasons ago.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 14, 2011)

Agree with all of these.

I especially miss Dave Metsky. The hiking forums just plain died after he left.

In fact, I miss most of that hiking crew. Michael, Unadogger, Silent Cal, etc. Wish they would come back.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 15, 2011)

JackTheRipper, FreeHeelWilly,Woodlandclown,Phineas

AKA...the Whitface crew

Another good bunch of peeps run out of Dodge :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 15, 2011)

yup, forum would be so much better with folks intent on trolling, starting flame wars and having zero respect for the community and rules of the ownership.

that's exactly what this place needs


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2011)

add me to the list - I can't contribute anymore to this $ making effort...

Since Nick is deleting posts now... Welcome back to the old days... 

I just want to say that - we contributors add to this site but have no say...

So - the hell with that...  Enjoy your $$$  and all your friends...

I'm outta here...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2011)

GrilledSteezeSandwich.  Might as well lock this thread as well.  

ps - JD had killer TR's.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Talking about members in a normal way is fine. Don't overdo it here or this thread will be locked as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> Talking about members in a normal way is fine. Don't overdo it here or this thread will be locked as well.



What about taking about non-members?


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 15, 2011)

gorgonzola


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> What about taking about non-members?



I'm pretty sure that ones already been discussed :roll:

Can't we talk about something else. Like hiking. :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2011)

Dmc


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> gorgonzola



Good knowing you!


----------



## dmc (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm pretty sure that ones already been discussed :roll:
> 
> Can't we talk about something else. Like hiking. :lol:



No .... the contributors would like to discuss this...


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 15, 2011)

dmc said:


> No .... the contributors would like to discuss this...



I would like to discuss this as well. WTF is going on in here?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2011)

It's been discussed to death already.  If you have further questions you can PM Nick or one of the mods.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> I would like to discuss this as well. WTF is going on in here?


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> I would like to discuss this as well. WTF is going on in here?



Please send PM or email me if you'd like to discuss. I'd be more than happy.


----------

